# Brenderup trailers...



## Neka (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello... I was just wondering everyone's opinion on Brenderup trailers? I am looking into getting a used one just cos it has a ramp & my gelding absolutely freaks out on step downs. I couldn't really get any information online about them, so thought I'd come here for opinions! 

It's a 96. Good condition. Seems nice & most importantaly, it has a ramp! 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Neka said:


> Hello... I was just wondering everyone's opinion on Brenderup trailers? I am looking into getting a used one just cos it has a ramp & my gelding absolutely freaks out on step downs. I couldn't really get any information online about them, so thought I'd come here for opinions!
> 
> It's a 96. Good condition. Seems nice & most importantaly, it has a ramp!
> 
> Thanks in advance...


If you contact them they will send you a free DVD and booklet that tells you all about them. Its the only kind of trailer you will find in France and it seems to work fine tho I say for more horses you find here it doesn't work well. I dont like them but I say watch the DVD then decide. You will know quickly if they are for you.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

just wondering if you have tried looking for a used rice horse trailer?, it looks some what like this, you can load in from the back and off load by the front, it's a older model and i think there is a few in the states but you have to really look for them.


----------



## simbakitten (Nov 13, 2008)

> my gelding absolutely freaks out on step downs.


I'm not to sure about those trailers but i advise if your horse does have a problem, theres nothing wrong with trying to make him less stressed, but you really should try to overcome the problem rather than just avoid what is causing it. For example i knew someone who had a horse that at first, the horse only had a few problems, so they decided to just avoid them, no big deal. But ten their horse developed a few more, then more and eventually they stopped going to comps, taking him out when i was rainy...or dark...or cold...or when there were other horses, it spoiled their horse owner ship. Im not saying your horse is anything near as bad, but I'm just saying, be careful. Its allways better to solve a problem than to avoid it. Sorry if this sounds all "holier than thou" (sp?). Its not supossed to be


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I looked into them and they seem like nice trailers. I LOVE that they are such lightweight!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> I looked into them and they seem like nice trailers. I LOVE that they are such lightweight!!


I have always wondered how they would be to drive. With the winds we have here I can only imagine how it would handle the road.


----------



## zanytactics (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm not much of a fan when it comes to these trailers. A friend of mine was hit by another car and was pulling this type of trailer and it was totaled, leaving her horse DOA. I think had her horse been in a stronger built trailer she might still have him. Just my opinion of course.

There are other trailer brands that make ramps.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

They look like nice trailers. I sort of looked at them when I was shopping but they were difficult to locate in my part of the country. I thought they were a bit expensive for what they are, but that was new prices. 
I like that they can be pulled by a regular car or small SUV instead of needing a big truck. 
I love my Sundowner with a ramp. They make a smaller lightweight too.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I just found the pics I took when I was in Europe. All the trailers are pulled by cars down there, hence the invention of the lightweight brenderup trailer.










Camping trailers are also pulled by cars. Their vehicles down there are way more hardy than the way they are build here. Those things are little beauties.


----------



## brenderup (Jun 1, 2009)

The only reason to ever own one of these trailers is because you have a lightweight vehicle and cannot pull a slightly heavier trailer . These trailers are extremely expensive for what you get, they jiggle around like a bowl full of jelly when being used ( even without a horse in them) ! Because they are so lightweight they are also extremely flimsy. I bought one because I had a lightweight SUV and I have regretted it ever since. I should have spent the money on a bigger truck instead. I have had tons of problems with it since the day I got it and I bought it NEW, The butt bar has fallen off twice in transit, the trailer leaks when it rains , the paint peeled off the wheel rims the first time I washed it, and most recently the rear tailgate latches jiggled themselves loose while in transit When I got to my destination the entire tailgate was only being held up by a fraction of an inch on one latch! They also had a run of quality problems in the past where the fiberglass roofs were not attached properly and the roofs blew off the trailers while being pulled. so I would be very careful about buying a used one. Personally if I could do it all over again I would buy a kingston, but I'm stuck with what I've got an expensive White elephant . good luck!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

i had to get a ramp trailer also but i much prefer the trail-et. its alot roomier and comfortable for the horse


----------

